# To good to be true?



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 17, 2012)

100iu pharm grade HGH for $380?

10iux10 vials.

it looks kind of sketch. what do you Vets think? never have i done HGH so i could use some help determining its legitimacy. thanks. 

REAL or FAKE!?

I rep =)


----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

What brand is it supposed to be?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 17, 2012)

Imosted said:


> What brand is it supposed to be?



not sure. just emailed the guy again for some more pics. more pics of vials from different angles and of the box. he replies very quick so i will post more pics soon.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 17, 2012)

Generic blue tops? That prices is like double lol!!


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks pretty generic to me...what's the name on it?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 17, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Generic blue tops? That prices is like double lol!!



that price is double? your saying you can get 100iu for $190!?


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 17, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> that price is double? your saying you can get 100iu for $190!?



Or less lol


----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

if it is generic Blue tops, you can get them for 100$ from china lol


----------



## rc771 (Jan 17, 2012)

i get novotropins with have a great reputation for 110 for 100iu....


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 18, 2012)

That pic of the printing looks realy bad.I would think its prob bunk.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 18, 2012)

rc771 said:


> i get novotropins with have a great reputation for 110 for 100iu....


----------



## shadowcaster (Jan 18, 2012)

*I wouldn't buy generic Chinese anything*

ehh, Novotropin is the only GH I'd. 1000iu = 550 - 600 usd. That's if you know an exporter. I seem to remember hearing that direct buy in yuan comes out to 200 usd. If domestic, I believe it's about 1$ per IU. The going rate on import actually fluctuates with currency (those prices are from 2 years ago). I wouldn't buy generic Chinese anything, most are either severely degraded (expired) or placebo. Might I suggest you try peptides? I'd recommend them to anyone who's just starting GH. I used to take 4-6IU HGH daily, depending on the gear in the underlying cycle, and I can honestly say that peptides, if taken properly, give HGH a run for the money. If you're really into it, you'd get better (though, utterly inconvenient) results from a regimen like this. 

I am very happy researching:
1. daily- 100mcg GHRP6 + 50mcg cjc1293 5-6x about 2-3 hours apart. No need to cycle.

Have seen incredible results adding the following, though this is very expensive:
100mcg IGF1 LR3 (split 50mcg AM/PM 12 hours), 250mcg-MGF post-workout or before bed and finally 50mcg IGF1 DES 20 mins pre-workout into the muscle group you're about to train (don't worry about bilateral injections, just alternate to the lateral muscle every other workout.). That's of course taken with test (E and P seems to work in synergy for some reason) and only for 6 weeks on 6 off. 

-- my two cents.


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

lol


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 10, 2012)

lol thats expensive. that shit better be real


----------



## redz (Feb 10, 2012)

Not cheap!


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like a bad attempt at Kigtropin, you are looking at prob. generic blue top. Kigtropin has a diff color top, as far as pharmacy grade I can tell you that's NOT from the pharmacy, generic label and real bad numerical stamper.


----------



## njc (Feb 10, 2012)

Did you even do one single google search on the price of HGH?  That is expensive.  What in the world are you thinking?


----------

